# Free LEGAL download of Command & Conquer plus variations



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Guys - Just heard that you can download free the orginal versions of COmmand and Conquer games 
Here is the link for you to choose what you want!

Free Comman & Conquer

If you like and use, please say 'thanks'


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Dam it and its PC onlyness!!!


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Excellent find. I shall be getting that later


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

is that still going iirc they started that about 2yrs ago


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

According to the email I was sent, its new as there including loads of different versions including Red Sun and tiberian Sun as well.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

been playing tiberian Sun for the last three days since finding this :thumb:


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Good find will be downloading tonight:thumb:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I have downloaded tiberium sun but cant get it too work. Can anyone help?

Is it because i am running windows 7 home premium?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Copy the EA Games folder to C:\Program Files\

Go to C:\Program Files\EA Games\Command & Conquer The First Decade and right click the reg file tibsun_regadd.reg and select merge, do that.

Right click the play tiberian sun shortcut and press run as administrator.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Cullers said:


> Guys - Just heard that you can download free the orginal versions of COmmand and Conquer games
> Here is the link for you to choose what you want!
> 
> Free Comman & Conquer
> ...


You Da man!!!!! lol

not played this in years used to lov e this game.

good find that man :thumb:


----------



## Dan_V6 (Feb 21, 2007)

Excellent find!! 

I think Tiberium Sun is the best one to date


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Lump said:


> Copy the EA Games folder to Crogram Files
> 
> Go to Crogram FilesEA GamesCommand & Conquer The First Decade and right click the reg file tibsun_regadd.reg and select merge, do that.
> 
> Right click the play tiberian sun shortcut and press run as administrator.


Thanks buddy:thumb::thumb:

Now i have it working i cant wait to get home from work tonight to have a play


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Lump said:


> Copy the EA Games folder to Crogram Files
> 
> Go to Crogram FilesEA GamesCommand & Conquer The First Decade and right click the reg file tibsun_regadd.reg and select merge, do that.
> 
> Right click the play tiberian sun shortcut and press run as administrator.


cheers for that spent half hour my way did it your way done in a minute:thumb:


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Great find, just had a quick game o the fun


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Just built mega base 350000 credits much fun


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

im lost and need help, i downloaded tiberium sun, allied and soviet, which gave me two rar files, un rarred these which gave me another rar file now im lost help please


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

sorry not tiberium sun but red alert


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Cheers muchly for the find :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

great shout


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

NIce one always loved the c&c games


----------

